# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  основы психопатологического анализа самоубийства

## БУДДА

Почитал. Понравилось. Глубокие мысли о СУ.
*Философские и методологические основы психопатологического анализа самоубийства
Банщикова Елена Геннадиевна

....Истинное самоубийство предполагает жестокий поединок жизни и смерти, в котором терпит поражение все, что удерживало человека на этом свете....

...Утрата смысла жизни - это необходимое, но не достаточное условие суицидального поведения. Нужна еще переоценка смерти. Смерть должна приобрести нравственный смысл - только тогда представление о ней может превратиться в цель деятельности....

.....Главный же механизм, специфичный для суицидального поведения и запускающий акт самоубийства,- это инверсия отношений к жизни и смерти. Жизнь утрачивает все степени положительного отношения и воспринимается только негативно, в то время как смерть меняет свой знак с отрицательного на положительлный. С этого начинается формирование цели самоубийства и разработка плана ее реализации.* 

сам сайт вот http://www.rusmedserv.com/psychsex/

----------


## NamelessChild

точно читала это. 
все эти слова. и еще столько же. и еще 10 раз по столько.
папка на компе весила под гигабайт. ключевое слово "весила".
зато распечатка еще где-то цела у подруги. внушительная такая стопка, где на каждом листе подчеркнуто то, что относится ко мне.
все же есть у всех этих монографий какой-то недостаток.

----------


## Hildebrandt25

надо сказать, серьезное исследование.

----------


## FiveForMe

подскажите где качнуть учебник Основы электрокики

----------

